# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  eBay Links

## noox

Bei wem gehen die eBay Links nicht?

z.B folgender:
cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2709918024&category=22  172

Wenn es nicht geht: Welche Fehlermeldung? Ev. Screenshot

Welcher Betriebsystem? Welcher Browser? Welche Internetverbindung? Firewall?

Übrigens, wenn der Link zum Klicken nicht geht, könnt ihr ihn markieren und in die Adresszeile des Browsers kopiern.

Ich habe nämlich die eBay-Links so abgeändert, dass jeder Link über ein Referer-Programm läuft. Meldet sich dann bei eBay über so einen Link jemand neu an, bekommen wir 4 Euro.

----------


## Chris

Bei mir geht's neuerdings wieder, da dürfte wirklich Norton das Problem gewesen sein (wobei es auch nicht funktioniert hat wenn Norton deaktiviert war, erst jetzt nach der Deinstallation geht's wieder). 

edit: die Firewall von Norton ist gemeint,

----------


## Daywalker

Funktioniert!  

läd halt nur ein bisschen länger...ca. 2-3 Sekunden durch die "Umleitung".   

Edit: ich hab die Norton Firewall,Win2k,q-dsl und hatte bis etz noch keine Probleme!

----------


## noox

Hab ich schon gesagt, dass mir der Norton unsympatisch ist? 

Ich werd mir jetzt wieder die Tiny Personal Firewall installieren...

----------


## georg

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Referrer doch nicht löschen lassen...

----------


## Wohli

Bei mir gehts trotzdem net und ich hab ka Norton oben.Da kommt einfach irgend a lange Adresse

----------


## Streetbiker

Funtzt 1a  
(Nur am Rande: NortonAntiVirus2002; MicroschrottInternet Explorer6;... Sygate Firewall;WinXP Home, ADSL *stolz*)

----------


## noox

Browser? Betriebsystem? Wo kommt die Adresse? Fehlermeldung?

----------


## v1per

bei mir gehts a

----------


## Ludwig

Bei mir geht nix!
Da kommt diese URL: partners.webmasterplan.com/cl...%26category%3D

Win XP, Norton Internet Security, inode xdsl, IE

----------


## noox

die kommt in der Adresszeile des browsers? Und auf der Seite steht nix? 

Wäre interessant, ob Norton Internet Security Forwards (auf fremde Domains) verhindert. Wäre aber äußerst komisch.  Na, kann ich mir fast net vorstellen. Das kommt doch öfters vor.

Irgendwas kommt ihm da vermutlich komisch vor.

----------


## Ludwig

Ja!
Auf der Seite steht: Seite nicht anzeigbar

----------


## noox

screenshot? Würde mich interessieren, woher die Fehlermeldung kommt? Vom Browser oder von der Seite.


Klick mal hier:
www.nooxnet.com/forward.php

was kommt da?

----------


## Ludwig

bei dem Link komm i aufs Forum!wie geht denn a screenshot?

----------


## noox

ok, hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass das nicht das problem ist. Echt sau komisch.


Screenshot geht mit <Druck> (neben F12). Dann musst du diesen in ein Grafikprogramm einfügen (Edit->Einfügen oder <strg>-<v>, bearbeiten und geeignet abspeichern. 

Wenn du dich damit net so auskennst brauchst es nicht machen. Vielleicht findet sich noch einer, der das machen kann.

----------


## Ludwig

vielleicht hauts ja hin.....

----------


## UiUiUiUi

bei mir gehts a net

ich bekomm a meldung von meinem Browser.

the connection was refused.

das lustige is der link geht, wenn ich den link rauskopiere und direkt ins browserfenster "schreib".

----------


## Wohli

Bei mir erscheint das gleiche wie beim Ludwig.Habe aber kein Norton Internet Security.Win XP, IE6 und chello.Ich probier Dir mal einen Screenshot per Mail zu schicken!

----------


## Wohli

Habs Dir per Mail geschickt!

----------


## noox

mhm... wo könnte da das Problem sein? Ich bin da momentan mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Klar, wenn man den Link, der angezeigt wird, in den Browser kopiert, geht es.

Nur wieso geht dies Weiterleitung bei manchen, und bei manchen nicht.

----------


## noox

könnten einmal noch ein paar den Link posten, der da erscheint wenn's nicht geht: www.partners.webmasterplan.com/click.asp ...


Im HTML-Quelltext sieht er so aus:
partners.webmasterplan.com/cl...tegory%3D22172

(habe ich für mich selbst gepostet, damit ich vergleichen kann.)

Ich bräuchte eine Konfiguration wo's nicht geht, damit ich auch testen kann - aber woher nehmen?

----------


## noox

Also beim Ludwig fehlt hinten die Categorie-ID: 22172. Weiß aber net ob der auch alles kopiert hat.

----------


## Chris

Das Problem könnte auch mit installierten bzw. nicht installierten Servicepacks/Security-Fixes für den IE zusammenhängen.
Mir fällt nämlich grad ein, dass eine zeitlang auch am 2.PC die Links nicht funktioniert haben. Dort war aber soweit ich mich erinnere nie die Norton Firewall installiert.

----------


## noox

vielleicht haben bestimmte Versionen des IE Probleme mit längeren Querystrings/Urls und schneiden die einfach ab.

----------


## noox

Vielleicht könnten die Leute mit Probleme (bzw. auch die ohne) mal ihre genaue Versionsnummer angeben:

Menü -> ? -> Info
Meine Versionsnummer: 6.0.2800.1106.xpsp1.020828-1920

(am besten in ein anderes Programm abschreiben und dann kopieren, weil man im IE nix reinschreiben kann, wenn das Info-Fenster offen ist.

----------


## Wohli

Mei Nummer is: 6.0.2600.0000.XPClient.010817-1148

----------


## Chris

Noch kein Servicepack eingespielt?

----------


## Wohli

Na,wo gibts den?

----------


## Chris

www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=de (ich geh mal davon aus, dass Du eine Originalversion von Windows hast)

----------


## Wohli

und wen dem nicht so ist?

----------


## Chris

Dann bist ein Schlingel

----------


## Wohli



----------


## el panecillo

najo es kau ins aug geh wemma a service pack auf a ned originale xp version aufiduad

----------


## Wohli

Wie sol ich mir den des XP Pro leisten können,kostet ja an haufen Geld.Da verzicht ich lieber aif die Links!

----------


## Ludwig

Version: 6.0.2800.1106.xpsp1.020828-1920
Updateversion: SP1; Q810847

----------


## Ludwig

No einmal:
partners.webmasterplan.com/cl...tegory%3D22172

----------


## noox

also am xp service pack liegts sicher nicht, weil das habe ich auch erst seit ein paar Tage eingespielt.

Bei mir ist der Link schon immer gegangen. Egal welcher IE.

----------


## Dirty Rider

bei mir gehts auch!!

----------


## Ludwig

i denk dass wird was mit den privacy sachen von norton internet security zutun haben - deshalb is bei mir scho amal das posten nimmer gangen....i glaub norton mag des board echt net...

----------


## Wohli

Aber ich hab kein Norton und habs nie gehabt!

----------


## Ludwig

wer weiß - vielleicht hat er sich bei dir eingeschlichen....... 
oder des chello zeugs funzt net

----------


## noox

könnt ihr mir mal einen Gefallen tun:

könnt ihr auf www.dh-rangers.com schauen. Dort ein bisschen rumsurfen. Sobald ihr oben einen E-Bay-Banner sieht, dann klickt drauf. Geht der?

Brauchen nur die machen, bei denen der Link net geht.

Übrigens danke für die Mitarbeit!

----------


## Ludwig

da gibts kane ebay banner!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

genau des... kane ebay banner...

----------


## noox

sollte dir mal fad sein, probierst es nochmals bitte.

Das ist wieder mal murphys law: Ich hab auf eine Seite geklickt und ich hab ein ebay-Banner bekommen. Dachte mir: ok, dann kommen sicher öfters welche... Und bei dir sind dann sicher keine gekommen...

Sorry.

Oder besser.. das müsste gehen. ich kopiere den Link hierher:

https://www.dh-rangers.com/phpAdsNew...3D1&amp;ismap=

----------


## noox

mhm.. der funzt bei mir auch net...

----------


## noox

mhm.. eigentlich müsste es sogar öfters kommen. Wahrscheinlichkeit relativ hoch. Allerdings: 6 Stunden Sperre. Die habe ich jetzt auf eine Minute runtergesetzt. Jetzt müsste es gehen.

----------


## georg

Das beste iiiiiiiiiiiist: Ich kann die ebay-links garnet sehn. 
Allerdings ich hab ja auch Opera 6.05, der ist laut noox ja gar kein Browser..     Außerdem ist es mir egal.

----------


## noox

auf dh-rangers oder hier am forum?

sicher ist opera ein browser. Aber für mich wäre er nix.

Allerdings daugen mir die Quickpreferences.

----------


## Ludwig

was gfallt da an opera net?

----------


## noox

hauptsächlich die Darstellungsfehler. Ehrlich gesagt auch das Layout der oberen Zeilen. Gibt's die Google-Bar für andere Browser ausser IE auch? Ohne Google-Bar könnte ich gar nimmer sein. Mein IE schaut übrigens so aus. Siehe Anhang.

Beim IE kann ich Symbolleisten und Menüs in eine Zeile verschieben (wer braucht schon so große Symbole und Symboluneterschriften. Ich hab die gesamte Google-Bar und eine lange Adressleiste. Im Opera kann ich zwar auch gleich suchen, hab aber nur eine kuzre Adressleiste. Ist beim Programmieren, oder wenn man was vom Querystring braucht halt lästig, wenn man da mehr scrollen muss.

Beim IE spare ich mir halt 1,5 Zeilen. Hab dadurch mehr im Browserfenster.

----------


## el panecillo

ohne google toolbar krig ich auch alle zuständ   

zeilen sparen dua i beim IE ned, platz hab ich im browserfenster eh genug (wenn is fenster maximier bei 1600x1200 geht da scho gewaltig was rein  )

----------


## noox

jo du bist nu jung... 1600 würd i net moi bei mein 22"er derblasen...

----------


## v1per

i hob a 1600 bei meim 19" und sche longsom wird ma des a zgroß

----------


## el panecillo

i hobs am 17"er

----------


## v1per

jo so kla wü is a 
warat 2000 irgendwos bei mir owa des dablost er nimma

----------


## el panecillo

kaust jo zusätzlich no klane schriftorten eistön wuhaha

----------


## v1per

hob i..

----------


## georg

1600x1200 sind bei einem 21" @90Hz EIZO bzw. 20 Zoll TFT ja kein Problem.. So wie bei mir... Hehehehehehehehehe.. **PROTZ**

----------


## Ludwig

also bei mir ists a ka problem! IIYAMA rules!

----------


## noox

naja, ich sitze ja auch 70 bis 80 cm vom Bildschirm entfernt. Dafür habe ich ja eigentlich 768/960 x 2304  

Dual-Monitor is echt so fein zum Programmieren! Ein Traum.

----------


## noox

ich hab eh auch an iiyama - Vision Master Pro 510geht super. aber 1600 x1200 wäre mir einfach zu klein.

----------


## Ludwig

Meiner heisst Vison MAster Pro 454
mir is des a zklein....werds wieda ändern

----------


## Chris

Da komm ich mir ja richtig schwach vor mit meinen 1024*768 am 17er 
Mit Kontaktlinsen kann ich immerhin 1152*864 verwenden.
Aber 1600*1200

----------


## el panecillo

naja i schätz es liegt bei mir am bildschirm dasmas noch so gut lesen kann. LG flatron 795FTplus... 1600x1200x32 bei 75Hz  
und augen derft i a kane schlechtn hom wei doch ca 60cm vom bildschirm weg sitz. kann alles schön lesen   außer i komm vom fortgehn heim

----------


## Chris

Allein schon die 75Hz würd ich auf Dauer nicht packen

----------


## el panecillo

na schon?
i erkenn zwischen 100, 85 und 75 Hz kan unterschied. bei 60hz is arg da kannst keine 5 min arbeiten aber sonst

----------


## Chris

Ich bin da voll empfindlich. Den Unterschied zwischen 100 und 120Hz sehe ich nicht. Aber bei 85 kommt's mir schon strange vor, alles drunter ist unerträglich. Deshalb hab ich auch lieber meinen (sauteuren) 17 Zöller, als einen günstigen 19".
Ich frag mich eh oft wie ich das früher gemacht hab', weil da haben die Bildschirme sicher nicht mehr als 60Hz gehabt. Dafür aber auch nur 3 Farben   

Oder ist das ein TFT-Bildschirm was Du da hast?

----------


## el panecillo

na is ana mit bildröhre. aber halt a flatron, vielleicht liegts an dem. flatron is scho a gschicht. wenig spiegelung und viel angenehmer zum anschaun. wenn ich den billig-belinea von meim dad zlang anschau auf 85hz werd i a deppad. 
billig war meiner damals auch ned (is jetz scho 3-4 jahr alt)

----------


## Ludwig

Mein Monitor hat angeblich bi zu 130Hz - i krieg aber net mehr als 85 raus.....lasst sich net mehr einstellen....

----------


## Chris

Du hast nicht auf jeder Auflösung die volle Bildwiederholungsrate zur Verfügung.
Meiner geht zB bis 160Hz, auf 1024*768 aber nur mit 100Hz (ich hab schon mal einen Treiber gehabt wo er mit 120Hz gegangen wäre, aber laut Anleitung mag er das eigentlich nicht  ).

----------


## Ludwig

> Max. Auflösung / Hz 1920 x 1440 / max. 86 Hz 
> Auflösungen 1600 x 1280 / max. 97 Hz 
> 1600 x 1200 / max. 104 Hz 
> 1480 x 1024 / max. 122 Hz 
> 1280 x 1024 / max. 122 Hz 
> 1024 x 768 / max. 162 Hz 
> 800 x 600 / max. 200 Hz 
> 640 x 480 / max. 200 Hz


Das sollt er können!

----------


## Chris

Hmmm... dann liegt's sicher am Treiber.
Welchen Bildschirm zeigt denn die Systemsteuerung? Den richtigen, oder einfach nur "Plug-and-Play"? Versuch's mal mit dem aktuellesten Treiber vom Hersteller.
Und dann kann's leider auch noch Probleme in Verbindung mit NVidia-Grafikkarten geben. Da brauchst unter 2K/XP auf alle Fälle ein zusätzliches Programm um die Bildwiederholungsfrequenz unter D3D-Spielen über 60Hz einzustellen. Und manchmal braucht man das Tool auch, um überhaupt in den Desktopeigenschaften die volle Frequenz auswählen zu können

----------


## el panecillo

Monitor Established Timings
Video Mode 0 : 720x400 at 70Hz NI
Video Mode 1 : 720x400 at 88Hz NI
Video Mode 2 : 640x480 at 60Hz NI
Video Mode 3 : 640x480 at 67Hz NI
Video Mode 4 : 640x480 at 72Hz NI
Video Mode 5 : 640x480 at 75Hz NI
Video Mode 6 : 800x600 at 56Hz NI
Video Mode 7 : 800x600 at 60Hz NI
Video Mode 8 : 800x600 at 72Hz NI
Video Mode 9 : 800x600 at 75Hz NI
Video Mode 10 : 832x624 at 75Hz NI
Video Mode 11 : 1024x768 at 87Hz I
Video Mode 12 : 1024x768 at 60Hz NI
Video Mode 13 : 1024x768 at 70Hz NI
Video Mode 14 : 1024x768 at 75Hz NI
Video Mode 15 : 1280x1024 at 75Hz NI
Video Mode 16 : 1152x870 at 75Hz NI

Monitor Standard Timings
Video Mode 0 : 640x480 at 60Hz
Video Mode 1 : 720x540 at 70Hz
Video Mode 2 : 800x600 at 85Hz
Video Mode 3 : 1024x768 at 85Hz
Video Mode 4 : 1152x864 at 75Hz
Video Mode 5 : 1280x1024 at 75Hz
Video Mode 6 : 1280x1024 at 85Hz
Video Mode 7 : 1600x1200 at 75Hz 


an dem konn oba irgndwos ned gonz stimmen

----------


## Ludwig

wird scho da richtige angezeigt - und i hab a den richtigen treiber und a gforce 4.was gibts da für a programm?

----------


## Chris

Mit der Gf4 hab ich auch Probleme, die laßt bei mir auch immer nur 85Hz zu  
Ich verwende dieses Programm: www.nvrt.org/

----------


## Ludwig

und wie funzt des und was kann das?

----------


## Chris

Wennst das Programm startest, dann erkennt es automatisch die maximale Bildwiederholungsfrequenz pro Auflösung. Du mußt nur noch auf "Apply" klicken und den PC neu starten. Dann hast Du bei jeder Auflösung immer die maximal möglich Bildwiederholungsrate. Das Programm schreibt nur einmal die .inf Datei um, es ist nicht speicherresistent.

----------


## Ludwig

aha - verstehe!
dank recht schön

----------


## noox

ich hab auch a flache bildröhre... ich hab kurz auf 1600x1200 geschaltet => do wird ma gonz komisch vom hinschauen... echt oarg.

aber früher bei mein eizo 14", hab ich ihm auch gegeben, was er derpackt. Damals hatte ich eine elsagrafikkarte mit treiber, der jede beliebige auflösung unterstützte. Hab' ihm dann eine Auflösung und wiederholfrequenz geschickt, die er grad noch derpackt hat von der zeilenfrequenz her.  Qualität des Bildes war super. Probier das jetzt mal mit an Monitor. Wennst da an die grenzen gehst, dann hast a scheiß bild. Leider bin ich beim Pixel-Takt über die Grenze gegangen. Dachte, die sei net so wichtig, wenn die Zeilenfrequenz stimmt. Ein Jahr hat er's derblasen... dann war's aus. Aber er war damals eh schon 5 Jahre alt oder so.

----------


## Fader.

Man kann auch diese nette taste genannt  |URL| im Markup benutzen...dort gibt man dann den Link an und benennt Ihn mit sachen wie...LICK MICH...ZUR AUKTION usw.

Vorher halt einfach via Copy und Paste das ganze vom Browser markieren und dann rein kopieren.

----------


## noox

Was hat das damit zu tun. Bei manchen geht der Link einfach nicht. So gesehen ist es besser, wenn man einfach den Link reinkopiert, dann kann man ihn - falls er nicht zum Klicken geht - per Copy/Paste in die Adresszeile eines Browsers kopieren.

----------


## Fader.

deshalb sollte man Ihn nach schreiben des Posts eben testen würde ich sagen.Optisch machts halt einfach nur mehr her.

----------


## noox

Das Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe die ebay-Links so geändert, dass wir Kohle bekommen, wenn jemand über unseren Link zu ebay kommt und sich dort neu registriert. (Wie bei ebay-Werbebanner). Dazu muss aber der ebay Link umgeleitet werden. 

Das komische ist, dass das bei manchen nicht funktioniert. Ich habe allerdings noch nicht rausfinden können, wo es nicht funktioniert. Ich habe noch keine Gemeinsamkeit gefunden.

D.h. bei manchen Geht ein und der selbe Link net, der bei anderen geht.

Wenn man einfach den Link reinkopiert, dann wird er ohne diese Weiterleitung angzeigt. Somit kann man ihn mit Copy-Paste in die Browseradressleiste kopieren. Das müsste dann immer funktionieren

----------


## Fader.

Achso, dann verstehe ich auch was Du meinst.

Lohnt es sich den im grossen Sinne bzw. kann man da viel an Euronen mit machen? Wäre interessant zu wissen, weil dann würde ich es auch mal auf unserem Board einfügen.

Kannt Du mir ja auch in eine PM packen.

----------


## noox

ich bin bei affili.net dabei. Hab mir da das ebay-zeugs angeschaut. Da ist ein Banner dabei, bei dem man angeben kann, auf welche Seite er bei eBay springen soll. Das habe ich dann bei unserem Forum so integriert, dass er das automatisch umsetzt. Dazu musst du dich aber schon ein bisschen spielen und mit dem Programmieren auskennen. Auszahlen ist so ne Sache: Am Anfang schon. Aber jetzt tut sich nicht mehr allzu viel. Anfangs warens mehr als 20 Euro pro Monat. Jetzt eher 10 Euro.

Wir haben aber 30.000 unique Visitors bzw. 600.000 Seitenaufrufe im Monat.

----------


## Ludwig

gibts dafür scho a lösung? bei mir klappt des no imma net - a ohne norton is.....

geht weder im opera no im ie...

----------

